# Vizsla Puppy 19 weeks waking at 5am



## Claire P (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there,

Our 19 week Vizsla pup is still waking us up at 5am every morning. We go donwstairs let him out his crate and then let him outside to go wee wee. We put him back in his crate but then he normally cries again at 6am. 
I'm wondering though whether it's still normal for a vizsla pup of this age to still wake up at 5am as I had (perhaps naievely) thought he might be sleeping through until around 7am by now. It's making me think that perhaps this is a cry for attention and that actually needing a wee wee and by going down we are reinforcing this.
I'm don't want to be getting up at 5am every morning as sleep deprivation is taking it's toll! I would be interested in hearing about anyone else experiences with their Vizsla pups and sleeping.

Thanks!


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

We had the same issue when our 2 year old girl was a puppy, so we created a new routine. My husband leaves for work at 5:30 am and takes her out to pee. Then he brings her to bed with ME and closes the bedroom door. I used a clear Nylabone like a "pacifier" to ease her back to sleep. We sleep for a few more hours and it's been our bonding time together ever since.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

When mine was that age, she did whine in the early morning. I knew she didn't need to potty so for a few weeks I used earplugs and made her wait until 7am before I went down to let her out. That's the time most of us get up in the morning for work and school. She got used to the routine after a few weeks and is perfectly fine now. I still make a point of getting up around 7am even on weekends to let her out and come in the bed with me, she loves it. Don't think it's unusual though, they take a long time to get used to and ok with not being close to you, consistency is the key.


----------

